# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Do I really have to screed floor

## PTrenovator

Laundry is 2400x1650.  New subfloor down, yellow tongue, tile underlay and will be waterproofed with tile floor.  There is a floor waste in the centre.  I am wondering how necessary it is to screed a fall to the waste.  
If I can avoid the screed are there any rules/tips or things I should be aware of tiling direct to the waterproofing compound?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Having no fall in a laundry on ground floor is not at all uncommon, having no fall on a suspended floor is very uncommon. 
Drainage over a suspended floor could be critical, what will happen when the hose to washing machine decides to let go? 
Water could run out of the laundry ond onto unprotected timber floors. The damage bill would be crippling not to mention a tad inconvenient. 
You don't need very much fall to control the flow, Just adding 'some' fall away from the inner door will prevent the house getting flooded. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Laundry is 2400x1650.  New subfloor down, yellow tongue, tile underlay and will be waterproofed with tile floor.  There is a floor waste in the centre.  I am wondering how necessary it is to screed a fall to the waste.  
> If I can avoid the screed are there any rules/tips or things I should be aware of tiling direct to the waterproofing compound?

  
First thing I would be aware of is to not use yellow tongue in a wet area, it really is not suited to this job if the waterproofing fails. 
IMO Yellow tongue is for indoor use in dry areas, Scyon or CF is the way to go for wet areas. 
Did you glue and nail the tile underlay down ?

----------

